# Normal level of finishing new drywall?



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay guys, as you are probably tired of hearing all my steps (some in detail) of finishing my basement, I'm at the point of finishing drywall. I have decided to bring someone in to do that. Yes, I can do it, but...at the speed I do finishing, it will take 6 months. I did the bathroom and it took me about 6 coats to reach what I think of as good enough. I did three and then primed the room. After it dried I went back with a light and looked everything over. I kept finding little pits and a few deeper than acceptable lines from tooling. The wife says I don't know when to stop :laughing:.
So when I get someone in, what questions should I be asking regarding level of finishing? The rest of the house is fine as it is finished (save the vaulted ceiling in the livingroom). I have to condition myself not to look up in that room. I see the seams clearly. The wife says she never noticed them. So if the basement finish is as good as 'most' of the rest of the house, should I just say 'I want it this good'?

Thanks!


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't think anyone can really answer your question over the internet, especially without pics.

Depends entirely on your level of "pickiness" and what bothers you.

Things to make sure are that the corners are nice, all joints are feathered out nice to hide the join (especially butt joints) and the surface is nice and smooth.

Have them finish the drywall then after it is primed if you see anything that bothers you, would be the time you will notice it and will decide whether it merrits attention. If you are having pro's doing it I would expect it to be finished pretty well.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

A good pro will make the seams, screws and corners seamless without a ton of sanding.
A semi-pro will have a reasonable finish but will be sanding a lot.
A rookie.....well.....you know what that looks like......

Discuss dust protection and cleanup........


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

You want a level 4 finish. A good tradesman is a good tradesman, if you see something in the end he wasn't a very good tradesman.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Also, your finisher should be willing to come back once everything is primed to do a touch-up (included in the original price). Often minor imperfections aren't seen until the paint goes on. An hour's time (for an average basement) should take care of things if the finishing is professional.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I got one bid. I may wind up DIYing this too. There are 88 sheets including the ceiling and the quote was 2,190.00  I know if this is one livelihood they have to make money. So I'm not really complaining about it. I just can't afford to put that much out right now. I wish I could find someone who was good and did this on the side for cash. Oh well.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

lots of good drywall finishers are out of work due to the economy and partially for some bad habits they may have that arent accepted in a competetive market. im sure you could get some references and find one of these guys that will do it for a few bucks and maybe some beer but dont pay them in full until all of your touch ups are complete but dont nit pick them to death because they are desperate for money. im not implying that drywall guys are drunks and will work for beer. some of there bad habits may have included not coming back for repairs after being paid in full during the building boom.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Touch ups?

I don't do touch ups, ever. An hour in a basement? If you are leaving that much, you're not doing your jobs correctly.

As far as guys being desperate because of the ecomony.. I need to stay away from these forums, some people's outlooks are just... toxic. You have no idea what people with your attitudes have put me through and tried to put me through in my younger years.

Just try to find a good tradesman, at most hold back ten percent until primed and then pay the guy in full - he worked for it.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

MikeKy55 said:


> Well, I got one bid. I may wind up DIYing this too. There are 88 sheets including the ceiling and the quote was 2,190.00  I know if this is one livelihood they have to make money. So I'm not really complaining about it. I just can't afford to put that much out right now. I wish I could find someone who was good and did this on the side for cash. Oh well.


 
88 sheets, supplied, installed and finished ready for paint. You think 2190 is too much? Wow. Maybe you shouldn't be renovating.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

dberladyn said:


> 88 sheets, supplied, installed and finished ready for paint. You think 2190 is too much? Wow. Maybe you shouldn't be renovating.


No, the drywall is all up. The 2,190.00 is to do the mud work.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Well.. IF they are all 8' sheets (which would be wrong), that's 2816 square feet of drywall. Which means you are paying 78 cents a square foot for finishing. That sounds high, but I am not going to comment because I haven't seen the job. 

There are a lot of factors that determine a price when I give one.

Regardless, you should get at least three quotes. And lowest is not necessarily the best.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

dberladyn said:


> Well.. IF they are all 8' sheets (which would be wrong), that's 2816 square feet of drywall. Which means you are paying 78 cents a square foot for finishing. That sounds high, but I am not going to comment because I haven't seen the job.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that determine a price when I give one.
> 
> Regardless, you should get at least three quotes. And lowest is not necessarily the best.


Agreed on the price. I'm a decent judge of people. If the price was too low I would have to think long and hard. Also yes, all 8 footers. I had two problems 1.) getting any longer a sheet to make the turn at the bottom of the basement stairs and 2.) I hung it by myself.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Well... after telling me that, your definitely paying more. 

All 8' sheets means more joints, more frustration (I'm always banging my head, why? why? in that situation).

The fact that you've hung it yourself, I mean absolutely no offense, but I'm willing to bet you've unknowingly given your finisher a lot of extra work. I never "warranty" a job when a homeowner boards it, I let them know that up front.

Anyways, get three quotes.. but that 2190... it's starting to look like it may be a touch high, but realistic at the same time. The job itself could be ugly nevermind who put the board up or what sheets they used. Also, it does sound like he's asking good money so if you go with him, you should expect a good job.

Personally, I don't do a lot work for homeowners, but I when I do and I am charging a good dollar I do everything I can to be professional. Including cleaning all the dust and taking a trip to the dump with it.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

No offense taken. I know I'm a DIY'r. But I have watched this done, assisted and have done several single rooms over the years. Mostly because I'm anal about detail and a lot of the people I have hired over the years to do different things were there to get done and get paid. Thats fine as long as they are fast because they are good at what they do. But sadly most aren't. I have found guys that are good and take pride in what they do. I use them anytime I need their trade. This is why I am a DIY'r. I'm very detailed orientated and hate sloppy workmanship. I bought this house about 18 months ago and since I moved in I have stick built 650 feet of privacy fence and built a 850 plus square foot deck that surrounds an above ground pool. I cut every deck board to match the curve in the top rail and there isn't a nail in the deck anywhere. Everything is screwed together with deck screws. If the margin between the deck board and pool rail was not exactly 1/4 inch, I took a disc grinder and made it so. I used nothing but 2 X 10's in the framing of the deck. If there was a ramp on the side, you could drive a car up on it and not worry about it. When I framed my basement it too has only deck screws holding the framing together. I put sound deadening insulation between all the ceiling joist to dampen the sound downstairs. When I put the sheet rock up and checked each span with a straight edge and if a stud had bowed a little, I took a power plane and shaved them down.
I know you don't know me from Adam, so I thought I would let you know a little about me. I'm not bragging so make no mistake. I'm just next to impossible to please. Therefore I do most things myself. BUT, since I'm not a drywall person or carpenter or plumber, it takes me many times over the amount of time a craftsman would take.
Okay, I'm off the soap box now :laughing:


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, Mike... you sound like me... I am crazy too when I am here working at home. I'm not really any different at work but there I have to balance quantity with quality. You'd probably have made a good Taper. 

Dan


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very kind of you to say that, thanks!


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

That price sounds pretty reasonable to me actually, especially if including materials. Not a bad deal.

If you are seeking great workmanship, then you will be looking for someone who will take the time to pay attention to the details, these people will not (should not) be the lowest/lower price.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think an hour to touch-up is too much for two coats (20 min. mud) and drying in between.This also includes nicks and dings from the trim install, not just missed "flaws". Just part of customer service I include.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

bjbatlanta said:


> I don't think an hour to touch-up is too much for two coats (20 min. mud) and drying in between.This also includes nicks and dings from the trim install, not just missed "flaws". Just part of customer service I include.


Are you doing the actual work or are you simply offering this "service" at your Taper's expense? IE: Explotation.

There should be no touch ups if you know what you are doing, especially on houses where you want to avoid callbacks. Trade damage for free? I have better things to do.

Anyways what ever floats your boat, I just hope you're not hiring guys and exploiting them.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I do all of my own finishing these days. Even when I did sub it out, I did the touch-up. As I said in my original reply, it is included in my price. Not free. I'd rather go back and do my own touch-up than have the painter make a mess of it. The finished, painted product is a reflection on me. Even if other trades cause some damage, I'll fix it to make it right.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's all good then. 

I was thinking about what I wrote today while I was working... my perspectives are as a Tradesman, occasionally I take on whole contracts when I find some downtime. If I was operating a business doing house after house I would probably do the same as you. However having said that, the pricing on new houses around here... they aren't worth it. I won't even bother.

Take care and good luck.

Dan


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Same here, I haven't even bid a house in a few years. Can't compete with the Hispanics on labor price and after 35+ years, I take on smaller projects. I pretty much stick with remodels, basements, repairs these days (an occasional commercial job too). 
Best of luck to you too.
Brian


----------



## thedeeperyougo (May 16, 2011)

i was wondering, and i'm pretty new at this, but if you've installed (ICFs) how much drywall would you need? less?


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Why would the amount of drywall be any different?


----------

